# My Photos Homepage



## Canonman (Jun 12, 2003)

http://members.aol.com/bcoinshooter


----------



## manda (Jun 13, 2003)

love the squirrel shot!
welcome to the board


----------



## ufocus (Jul 2, 2003)

Honest opinion.

Your web site epitomizes everything bad about web design.

Hopefully that can be constructive critisizm for you.


I liked some of your work though.. Probably my favourite is







  not for composistion but because it shows emotion and it's gritty.  Maybe that's not it's intention but that's what i cam away with.


----------

